# Got Church?



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

It being Sunday and all, I thought about churches. I know lots of us have one or more on our layout. I hope you will share your churches and houses of worship . . . 

This is mine, made from Pegasus Gothic building panels meant for warplaying games. In my layout's little fantasy world, this is the cathedral of Kiril Lakota, Metropolitan Archbishop of the Volga (Anthony Quinn, _Shoes of the Fisherman,_ 1968 - my favorite movie). It's hard to explain how a Russian Catholic archbishop and his cathedral made it to my little mostly-Lutheran town in southern Colorado, so I don't - its just how it is here.















The cathedral is both the largest building and the very highest point on the layout. I never planned that, it just happened, but it is fortuitous, both because that was how it was planned in many towns, and this big building with its spires provides a nice visual focal center for my layout. 








As I said, in the movie Anthony Quinn is a Metropolitan Archbishop (at least at the beginning of the movie, by the end he is the Pope). I had to look up what that title meant: the adjective metropolitan meant he had administrative responsibilities (but not religious policy setting ones) of a Cardinal, basically being manager of church business and finances in a very large region. A man like that would need to travel a lot in his duties, I figured, and a humble man like Kiril Lakota would not want a big car. Never one to avoid a visual pun when I can play it, that is his Metropolitan out in front of the cathedral.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The Metropolitan is a nice touch.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Lee, That is fantastic! Really beautiful piece.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking structure Lee!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, that's a *CHURCH* Lee, very impressive! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice LEE!!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Makes me want to go to Confession..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The roof would fall in on me if I did that!


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Really nice and large. Have 2 churches on mine but they're Dept 56. Why don't you do a 3D print of your layout so I can enjoy it in real life instead of pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

That's a fabulous church, Lee. There's only room for one church on my little layout. It's an MTH church. It will eventually get a sign identifying it as the Right Track Baptist Church.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Lee, what a fitting subject as we are getting close to Advent and celebrating the Christmas season and the birth of Christ. 

We have many Churches on out layout. If you are into Department 56 villages and buildings, you have an abundant choice of Churches in all kinds of different styles.

This is my favorite. It is St. Mark's Cathedral and is an example of Norman style architecture. Department 56 decided to make it a limited edition piece of 3,500, but because of breakage issues, the edition was reduced to about 1,500. It is rare and at one time sold for as high as $ 5,000.00 on the secondary market.

View attachment 106617


Here is another example.

View attachment 106641


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Lee: I like your church, I have been looking for church models, but the only ones are too small. Churches were the focal point of any community and the largest building. Driving to Chicago you can see spires and large churches alone the highway.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Lee/Brain-Excellent churches.
I want to build my church eventually.
Its the one from the movie "Dogma"
But before that it is a church I attend and have served at.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

CDNJ, that Church would make a wonderful model for your layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Beautiful PTC. It looks like the Minster in York, England.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

*"Beautiful PTC. It looks like the Minster in York, England."*

Thanks. St Marks Cathedral is simply a beautiful building. It reminds me of the Church I attended as a youth with the same color stone and a square tower. I took the liberty to light the towers to make it stand out even more.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Beautiful churches, guys. They're very eye-catching and striking.

Here's my non-descript church. Problem is its proximity to the freight yard behind it. So close that sometimes the noise from the freight yard interferes with the quiet and serenity inside the church. I guess it's time to relocate either the church or the freight yard.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

These are all fantastic structures! My concept of a church for a layout is much like Country Joe's, small town, small but functional church. Right now I have the Plasticville white church with plastic slate roof and steeple. I am hoping to scratch build a model of the church we were married in. We still attend that congregation, but when they outgrew the old building they tore down the original building and built a slightly larger, more functional building. It came down two years after we were married, so we were sad about that. I have a photo of a photo of a three quarters view of the building. Simple brick box, flat roof on both the sanctuary and the steeple. If I can find the photo, I'll post it later.

Thanks for the topic Lee. Every town needs a church.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some really impressive churches, this is a fun thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## PennsyFan (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a Plasticville Cathedral on my HO layout as a kid and always loved it. A few months back I picked up a kit and painted it gray and added stone mortar. I simulated stained glass and installed LEDs. I'll have to take some better pics when I finish Plasticville Hill.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

This is the Plasticville church I have. More the country church than the cathedral.








The second photo is the church I plan to scratchbuild.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Brian: I think this would be a great project for HARRY!!!!

My favorite is Fourth Presbyterian Church (Chicago)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim, you know Harry can do it. Just ask.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought this little Plasticville church for the layout but while it was on the table my wife of almost 50 years said let's try this.
She brought out the cake top decorations from our wedding cake.
Not to scale but the loving thought that counts. Tucgary


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, so its not to scale. It's really cool. Nice.


----------



## N5CJONNY (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice churches, plasticville Hill is coming along nicely. I guess my layout is filled with heathens as there is no places to worship. Good job everyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

This is one of the nicest Churches that Department 56 has done. It was released as part of a special offering for a Bachmann's Gathering (not the train company) many years ago, and is a limited Edition piece. It is a replica of St. Paul's Cathedral in St. Paul, MN. The limited edition piece has a bronze colored roof. D56 later issued this Church in their regular production, but with a green colored roof.

It is a very striking Church on the layout.

View attachment 107626


----------



## PennsyFan (Sep 22, 2015)

A little better pic - still more work to do in this scene...


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Mark, I have the same one from my childhood of the '50's, and it will appear soon on this year's Christmas layout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful photo Pennyfan. I really like the Church.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee - Your cathedral is amazing. All scratch built and nicely detailed. Amazing!

Nothing spectacular but here is my little village church.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

Wood, no Church has to be big to be beautiful. Your's is truly beautiful as well.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

a neglected and forgotten corner of the layout, BUT, we're not total heathens. we do have a church.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

This is a great thread. I do not have any churches on my layout, but really want some. Lee, your church is magnificent! For my layout, I want the small town church, but haven't seen any that look exactly right to me. I have considered the Plasticville one and the MTH ones, but they aren't just right for some reason. I may have to scratch build one and they shouldn't be too hard either.

Please keep the great pictures coming.

Art


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have posted this pic before but here is a new angle of it and my most recent tweaks of the vignette....

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

YOu have to really want to go to church to attend that one!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very impressive scene. I love it. 

Stairway to Heaven, sort of . . .


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

John, climbing those stairs for Sunday Mass is a "test of faith."


Thanks Lee, what I really like about incorporating vignettes into my layout is putting in little scenarios that my visitors do not see at first glance but are surprised after studying the vignette for awhile.....in this case, the young lovers on the bench under the Saint Lionel sign who are about to be confronted by the two nuns! 

-Pete


----------



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

Some really beautiful work here. Thank you for sharing. Lee, your cathedral is fantastic. We have the small MTH church on our layout. It looks nice nestled in a corner. Given that our layout is small, however, the pastor has to contend with large freights shaking the building during services on Sunday. The C&O has agreed to operate slowly in this area on Sunday mornings, but there is only so much you can do to quiet down an Allegheny steamer with a coal drag.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2015)

Pete, loved you scene. It has terrific details. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, Brian! 

-Pete


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Pete - That is a very cool scene! I agree that those stairs would separate the true believers from the fakers. And to think that I was running out of room for a church, you have given me a great idea of where I could put a small church.

Is this forum great or what?

Art


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Chugman said:


> Pete - That is a very cool scene! I agree that those stairs would separate the true believers from the fakers. And to think that I was running out of room for a church, you have given me a great idea of where I could put a small church.
> 
> Is this forum great or what?
> 
> Art


Thanks Art! That is what this forum is all about........the sharing of ideas and info! Glad I was able to help you out in some small way.

-Pete


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is mine. lots of weddings going on. all the figures were done by marce urbanski from photos. they are amazing. have modified the "cathedral" to have stained glass windows and interior lighting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Forrest, those guys must have gotten a good deal on that piece of property for the church, based on the location!  I just can't tell if it's on the right side of the tracks, or the wrong side of the tracks! Gosh, it's really difficult to know, but I can say they're certainly surrounded!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Wonderful scene, Forrest. That Milwaukee Road Bi-Polar is pretty special as well. Are you pulling UP passenger cars?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have seen my church around Halloween. My table is mostly track so buildings are rare. I manage some track side tins. 



Like most you, I do have a wedding going on. This story has history. The couple got married every year at Xmas in front of a nice white church on my parents TV set. I remember seeing this since I was old enough to see over the TV. The figures are the white plasticville since aged a little yellow. They are now on my table but the groom got lost. To join them, I have the Mother and child and a police officer.

I will add a picture later.

So now is later. I did have a replacement groom.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Brian, yes. That was the period on my layout when the City of Portland was being serviced by the Milwaukee Road.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

Very good choice, Forrest. We also have this beautiful engine and like it very much. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

Great scene, CDNJ.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

absolutely no room to put em all 
But you asked - GOT CHURCH, so the answer is yes!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

Just a stunning collection of Churches, Terry.

This thread is terrific.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW Terry, you really DO "Got Church"!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice thread, my mother really enjoyed it


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

when churches were the largest buildings in the city! :appl:


----------



## PRRronbh (Dec 7, 2015)

The front.










From an angle or maybe an angel!










The back.

Found this on used table at local toy train shop. I know it is HO but large. If I ever get to another layout will add a two-scale-foot foundation wall to add height.

Ron


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

looks like a good one.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I would like to see Woodland Scenics make a nice church, they have them for other scales, but not O. 

I need a church on my layout, my people need religion bad, it's like the town of Potterville in the Movie "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum, Craig.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Brian, Traindiesel referred me!

I like this place, and am enjoying it.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Craig, nice to have you. You will enjoy it here.

Maybe we can get Andre to come up with a church. He needs some balance after the gentleman's club. 

How about it Andre?


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, Bill.



Bill Webb said:


> Craig, nice to have you. You will enjoy it here.
> 
> Maybe we can get Andre to come up with a church. He needs some balance after the gentleman's club.
> 
> How about it Andre?


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

This scene above is features an MTH church, the scene is based on the TV show "Supernatural". My wife LOVES the show, and she was very happy when I surprised her with the scene tonight. 

The scene shows Sam, Dean and Castiel encountering a Zombie in the church cemetary on the layout tonight. Their car is a 1967 Chevy Impala.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice addition, Craig. Have to keep your wife happy and this is a very good way to do it.

Look forward to seeing you at the York Meet. Ahh, *"Men in Black"* will make another big hit. Make sure your shirt is ready.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Zombies on the C.D.&W! Very cool!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Every time I get a glance at Lee's Cathedral, why does scenes of the movie "Hunchback Of Notre Dame" with Charles Laughton and Maureen O'Hara come to mind? In fact I've looked for these 2 figures and to see if Lee planted them there.


----------



## PGA (Nov 5, 2015)

Based on as inspiration from Lee Willis, here is a church I built from Pegasus kits


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Beautiful build of the church, Peter.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

PGA,
Beautiful model.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very impressive church Peter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

PGA, That is stunning. Very cool. How interesting to see a picture of a layout without one train in the scene. That city highway track is very well done.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

PGA said:


> Based on as inspiration from Lee Willis, here is a church I built from Pegasus kits
> 
> Great looking church.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

PGA said:


> Based on as inspiration from Lee Willis, here is a church I built from Pegasus kits
> 
> View attachment 215665
> 
> ...


Very impressive. The scene is outstanding. Congratulations for a very impressive scene.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is a seriously cool Pegasus panel church! Good looking and good use of the panels to fit the space you had. I love it.


----------



## PGA (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks all for the nice comments on my church. If you were to do a visit here, I could also play the church bells and organ music sounds I added to it!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

PGA, that's really cool! I only have the old plasticville church. I have the photos of our home church where we were married I want to scratch build. It's a simple brick box, with a flat roof and simple flat roof bell tower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

